# Query Regarding Job Offer Exempt from LMIA in Canada



## mps85 (Sep 9, 2021)

Hi,

I have a query regarding LMIA exempt of job during Canada Express Entry process. M planning to obtain open work permit for an IT job, on the basis of my spouse’s student visa, and after gaining one year work experience will initiate PR process. My query is, since my work permit is LMIA exempted, is my job offer also exempt from LMIA requirement and qualify for FSW program of Express Entry? Any idea or suggestion will be appreciated.


----------

